# Yet another hit and run by a drunk driver...



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

At least this time she was caught! I ride PCH in Huntington Beach all the time and know how traffic can be. When will people learn! :mad2: At least the cyclists are going to recover.

http://www.ocregister.com/news/police-273130-hit-reported.html


_HUNTINGTON BEACH – A 24-year-old woman accused of drunken driving, hitting two bicyclists, crashing into an SUV and trying to evade police pleaded not guilty Tuesday.
Tama Rae Tracy of Buena Park is charged with felony driving under the influence with injury, felony hit and run with injury, misdemeanor hit and run and driving with a suspended license, according to court records.

Huntington Beach police at 4:40 p.m. on Saturday responded to reports of a hit and run collision at Pacific Coast Highway and Goldenwest Street._ _
Witnesses reported that a woman driving a black Mercedes hit two bicyclists and left the scene. The bicyclists were taken to the hospital and remain in critical condition, police reported. Their injuries are not expected to be life-threatening, police said.
About five minutes later, witnesses called to report a second hit-and-run with a black Mercedes and a Chevrolet SUV at Goldenwest and Ellis Avenue, police reported. There were no injuries in this accident, police said.
Police saw a Mercedes speeding on Beach Boulevard near Ellis Avenue and attempted to pull the woman over. The driver tried to evade police but got stuck in traffic, police said.
Police officers who stopped the woman reported that the front windshield of the Mercedes was shattered, which they said occurred when the car hit the bicyclists. Officers also discovered an open bottle of peach vodka in the car, police said.
Officers arrested Tracy and booked her at the city jail. Huntington Beach police reported she has two prior DUI convictions, one in Los Angeles County and one in San Bernardino County.
Tracy is expected to appear in court on Friday for a pretrial hearing._


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

johng723 said:


> Huntington Beach police reported she has two prior DUI convictions,


and she's behind the wheel of a car again.... _why_?


throw the f-ing book at her.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, it's a crazy world out there...

JSR


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Peach vodka. Priceless.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

HOW the eff does this happen!? they should have confiscated the car or something jesus this woman is a one person wrecking machine. wonder if this was the same mercedes that hit a guy on his fixie in lake forest


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

....and she pleads "Not guilty"....gotta love our legal system  

**


----------

